# frozen deer



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

I found this buck frozen by a creek the other day. What exactly do I need to do to legally take his head/antlers home with me??


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you can either use a tag if you havent tagged a buck or call the game warden and he can issue you a permit...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Bummer. I wonder what happened.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Sharp Charge said:


> Bummer. I wonder what happened.


I think he died.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> I think he died.


How do you know? Were you there?

It is hard to tell what happened. If there is a bullet hole it may still be evident once removing the snow. Otherwise who knows. It could be one of a ton of possibilities.

It is a bit surprising that it didn't get devoured by yotes though.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

your local game warden should issue you a permit for it.
ashame,looks like a very nice 8 pointer


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> I think he died.


No way! he's just nappin. lol Maybe he wanted to be preserved for science.....


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

His name is ted disney, or was that walt williams???


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

At least you can salvage the Horns. The meat could be given away to the OGF Members that fish for Catfish. Some of them use freezer-burned meat from what I have read on here.


----------



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

I checked into this a few years ago. My understanding is that you have to contact your Wildlife Officer. You must take him to the deer to verify that it was found dead. Then he will issue a permit.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Is that HOFFA ? In diguise ????


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The County Sheriff and even Local Agencies carry the tags also...game wardens often take a while since they are stretched so thin.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ran across the same thing out at my place. I called the Sheriff and the lady on the phone was a total Witch! she was irritated that i called and she told me to load it up and bring it to the station and they may give me a tag. I never done it because god forbid get pulled over with a dead deer in the back of my truck not tagged.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Shaun,
They should have dispatched an officer. You were right to worry about transporting it without a tag. For future reference, call the dow officer in your county and have him relay the call to the sheriff if he is busy. Better results when a fellow officer asks for the help.


----------

